# Golden/Chow mix with video



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That brought tears to my eyes!! What a beautiful boy and his face.....so sweet.

I hope Lion gets a loving home soon.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

What a sweet dog!! How could anyone let him get lost and not try to find him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lion*

Lion looks so sweet and is only 3 years old!!!

Looks like Hope For Paws that took Lion is in Los Angeles, California!
http://www.hopeforpaws.org/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome video, Lion is such a great dog. The name of the group-Discarded Miracles is so appropriate.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Ah, dogs are simply amazing! As well as the kind folks out there who bring out the best in these sweet animals. I loved the "he's mixed with a bear and a lion" part. 

Fingers crossed for Lion that he finds a great home very soon =)


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

What a handsome boy. Jamie's best friend is a lab/chow mix.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

What a handsome, sweet boy. My first dog was a lab/chow mix. This boy def. has some golden in him. I've seen some of those looks before.


----------

